# Ebay Forklift motor... I bought it.



## iggymo (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I just bought a GE 14Kw DC motor off of Ebay for $160. I plan on putting it in a 1988 Ford Festiva. I know it's big, I know it's probably not the ideal motor for this project, but I am on a budget and the motor was relatively cheap.
Now, I have posted some pictures and some measurements, what can I learn about this motor? Can I run it as a series motor just using the series coils, or do I need to use the other field coils as well and run it as a compound motor? I did hook up 12v to it as a series motor and it ran just fine. Do I need a special controller? Or can I get the one from the forklift and use that?
I plan on bolting it up to the adapter plate I already have made, making a coupling shaft from steel tubing and the clutch plate spline and driving the tranny directly.

...Calling HiTorque.... Jim, What can you tell me about this motor?
41 comm bars
17 inches long
11 inches diameter
about 250 lbs
rated 36/48 volts 

This is the early stage of this project, I know I am going to learn a lot and make a few mistakes along the way. I want to thank everyone who has helped me so far!
-Steve (Iggymo)


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nah, its no good. If you send it to me I will recycle it for you and you should see most of your money back.

That is the sort of motor size I am looking for to go in my MR2. I am looking for one that is lighter and a higher voltage.


What are you putting it into?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

iggymo said:


> I just bought a GE 14Kw DC motor off of Ebay for $160. I plan on putting it in a 1988 Ford Festiva.41 comm bars
> 17 inches long
> 11 inches diameter
> about 250 lbs
> rated 36/48 volts


Hi iggy,

Nice buy  Looks great. Somebody got carried away with the gray spray paint. But basic motor is a monster. Ought to rip that Festive apart 

Just kidding. Kinda. Use a reasonable current limit. If you can carry the weight, it will do great. Not a lot of complaints about too strong of a motor.

Why do you think it is compound wound? Six terminals? What are they labeled? Resistance?

Regards,

major


----------



## iggymo (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Woodsmith...I'll get that right out to you...NOT! 
I bet it would make that MR2 go pretty quick though...
It's going into a Ford Festiva...might be like swatting a fly with a Buick though.

Major- It does have six terminals A1 A2, F1 F2, S1 S2. I have not measured the resistance of anything yet, I should go do that. The motor label read 330 amps at one time. I am hopin 48 to 72 volts will get it going pretty good.

-Steve


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a few videos of me messing about with a similar motor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SAtDzFfrWU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RTIb_dUeO0


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Man thats a DANG good But I SWARE i was Soooo Close to buying this thing my self!!! I have one JUST like this, its a Pure series. You might in deed have a compound wound motor!! Dang you did good on this!!
I wish all the best for you on this, and I dearly do hope you keep us posted and show us some youtube videos of this!!


----------

